
Is Scopolamine the world's scariest drug? (2012) - throwaway98764
http://www.digitaljournal.com/article/324779
======
anngrant
I cannot actually believe that Scopolamine is the world's scariest drug. I'm a
very sensitive person to motion sickness , I used them multiples times and it
worked absolutely great for me. Btw, it's accessible to anyone via
[http://rxpromocodes.com/](http://rxpromocodes.com/) service at a great price.

------
horsecaptin
It is odd that the guy went all the way to Columbia to try out the drug and
didn't actually try it out.

